# proza caracterelor



## FoxyLadyLMA

Good evening, everyone!
I've been wrecking my brains and my keyboard over this concept: in Romanian it's "proza caracterelor." It appears in a course description of an English lit course at the Univerisity in Baia Mare, that I have to translate for a former student. The only place I can find it online is in a course description by the same professor that teaches the course.
Context: "Nasterea romanului burghez, literatura de calatorie, jurnalul, dream allegory, proza caracterelor"; so it's some time in the Augustan era, I'm assuming. The fact that I can't find it anywhere else leads me to believe that this prof. might have made it up. It wouldn't be uncommmon....
I would appreciate any equivalent in English, or even an explanation from those of you who are more instructed in literature than I am 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bântuit

Bună !


Mă cred că n-exista nici un echivalent punctual şi exact pentru asta .

Deci ,este doar o expresie simplă care se traduce *[* the prose of characters *]*

Poate sunt greşit ! nu sunt sigur .


CELE TOATE BUNE -


----------



## jazyk

Pe internet se află şi characters' prose.


----------



## FoxyLadyLMA

"Characters" prose' are mai mult sens. Va multumesc amandurora! O sa mai incerc si in forumul de engleza, sa ma lamuresc pe deplin.
Multumesc inca o data!


----------



## farscape

Termenul "proza caracterelor" pare să fie o traducere din engleză (character prose) aşa cum l-am întâlnit în câteva referinţe. Nu-mi este clar însă la ce se referă (construcţia unui caracter în proză?) şi nici dacă este un termen consacrat şi folosit (în mediul academic/literar?).

Notabile mi se par aceste doua referinţe - amândoua legate de dezvoltarea unor caractere în proză:

Elements of a short story:
http://www.yale.edu/ynhti/curriculum/units/1983/3/83.03.09.x.html

 							 							Some character prose. 														                             
http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=414223788&blogId=435755535

Best,


----------

